
A Tribute to VMware Workstation, Fusion, and Hosted UI - alanfranzoni
http://blog.chipx86.com/2016/01/26/a-tribute-to-vmware-workstation-fusion-and-hosted-ui/
======
detaro
Wow, possibly no more VMWare Workstation? Kind of an end of an era, but I
guess the pressure from VirtualBox etc is pretty high. Even though I preferred
it (integration with ESXi was nice, and it felt better) I couldn't justify
buying it.

~~~
chipx86
I don't believe VirtualBox was a factor in this.

~~~
rando289
Hah! You are delusional. To be specific, it's obvious he meant virtualbox +
the roughtly 2 other less commonly used free desktop virtualization softwares.

Let's spell out the obvious: People, like me, use virtualbox etc. for free
instead of paying for vmware fusion / workstation. If the free products didn't
exist, vmware would be making much much more money on licenses for worstation
etc, and developers would still be getting paid to work on the vmware
products.

~~~
wila
Companies are much more comfortable paying for a product then using the free
alternative. Especially as the paid for product has support and a smoother
experience.

Free is great for people like you, for others it is also regarded as the value
they pay for it.

~~~
detaro
To take one large group of desktop virtualization users: how many developers
would have in the past used VMWare Workstation and now use vagrant +
VirtualBox?

------
alanfranzoni
probably connected to

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/vmware-could-annouce-
layoffs-2...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/vmware-could-annouce-
layoffs-2016-1?r=US&IR=T)

